# Setting Up NETGEAR RANGEMAX WPN824 v2



## islandtech671 (Oct 1, 2007)

A few questions...

:4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno

*
01 - Is it possible to use this model of router to allow for outside Remote Desktop connection? 

02 - How do I set up the router to allow for outside network computers access to an inside network computer with an IP of '192.168.1.X'?

03 - If the computer has a firewall set up, what needs to be allowed to make an outside computer connect to it?
*



i'm sure more questions will arise, but those are for starters...

-islandtech671

:4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's the tutorial on configuring RDT for that router: http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Netgear/WPN824v2/Remote_Desktop.htm

Note that you'll also have to allow port 3389 through any software firewall you have installed.


----------

